# Stick/thorn in Daisy's throat



## daisy (Sep 18, 2012)

Daisy who is one on Tuesday really frightened us both two months ago.

After 3/4 days of having really bad breath, which we couldn't understand as we feed Daisy on a raw diet (which she loves). Her breath was reeking and on day 4 of having this bad breath she wouldn't eat her food. An hour later she fell limp on my lap. I had booked an appt at the vet for later on that day but decided to take her immediately. The vet looked at her and decided she needed to stay in and operated on her immediately as Daisy's lymph nodes were up and she had a massive lump in the throat. 

A stick or thorn had lodged into her throat and had created an abyss which had grown to the size of a golf ball (and she's only 8 kilos). She was put on a dripped for 3 days and had a tube put under her tongue which came out of her neck to drain off all the gunck.

Daisy was on antibiotics for 3 weeks and recovered completely to be her normal bouncy self. 

However we're a little paranoid when we see her playing with sticks but we guess that will die down as time goes by. We would like to thanks Lucinda - the vet - for working so quickly on our little puppy who's tail never stops wagging!

P & K x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

What a terrible scare! Well done for following your instincts and taking her straight to the vet. Mine are dreadful with sticks, they are always chewing them. I will now be more vigilant after your story.

It reminds me when Bonnie got a thorn in her eye, although I could only see a slight redness if I hadn't taken her straight to the vet she could have lost her sight as she needed emergency surgery.

I met a lab in the woods recently who was muzzled. The owner told me it was because he had already had two operations dislodging sticks from his throat!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh how frightening for you all. So glad she's back to normal if not leaving you a little nervy , which is understandable. Thanks for highlighting it, cheers x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh yes...thank you for highlighting this.

Poor little Daisy, that must have been so uncomfortable for her.

Glad she's over it now though ....

I'll certainly be keeping a closer eye thank you 

xxx


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow poor Daisy. Thank you for highlighting this....will def be very careful with Max.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Poor puppy. This scares me as mine are both stick hounds!! Jake is such a picky eater. He often goes off his food for a day or two. I feel like it would be hard for me to know when he stopped eating for a reason.
I bet you all wish you could be a fly on my wall as I am going to be pinning them down and sniffing their breath daily


----------

